# Kiss Goodnight



## mischiefgrrl (Oct 28, 2010)

Sorry for the red eye - I'm not very good at photo editing.

Tanis and Tiffa


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

OMG! That is too cute! I love it!  It is so apparent that they are the best of friends and so happy....I bet they are always together. Thanks for sharing! :smile:


----------



## mischiefgrrl (Oct 28, 2010)

They are best buds! Her feisty puppy ways got on his nerves for a while but now he's into it. She hides under the couch and growls and barks at him and he sticks his nose under there looking for her and making strange whiney/growly noises. It's adorable! Every time I sit down on the couch or the bed they both jump up and wrestle each other next to me. Constant cuteness in this home....


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

I bet they are so cute together now! :happy:

When we first got Duncan Lucky was very annoyed with him too. His puppy antics bugged her....but now she is used to him. She actually tries to play with him, but has a hard time. She's about 10 years older and he outweighs her by at least 40 pounds right now! We are looking into another BRT pup probably early to mid next year (hopefully). I can't wait because once the new pup gets a bit bigger her and Duncan will be much more compatible in size and energy. :biggrin:

Keep the pics. coming! I love them!


----------

